# Drill Press Turning Wrong Way?



## jdmyers4 (Jun 1, 2006)

I used my drill press for a couple weeks now and just couldn't figure out why it's drills so slowly.  I just noticed that it's turning counter-clockwise, which looks to be in the reverse direction that the drill bit should be going if you want to drill into the wood.

Does this sound right/wrong?  If this is the case, then I need to figure out how to get the spindle to go in the correct direction - turning clock-wise.  The drill press is a Palmgren 15" bench model.

Any suggestions, or is it I just don't know what I'm doing!  

John


----------



## Fangar (Jun 1, 2006)

How long have you had it?

It is possible that the motor has been wired improperly.  

Fangar


----------



## jdmyers4 (Jun 1, 2006)

I've only been using it for a couple of weeks.  I actually bought it a couple months ago.  I had to get my garage in order before I actually started using it.  It is definitely turning the wrong way.  That explains my problem.  I don't see anything that would reverse the direction of the spindle.  I'll have to call Palmgren in the morning and see what they say.  

At least now I know what the problem is.  I'm surprised I didn't notice it earlier.


----------



## angboy (Jun 1, 2006)

It's amazing how that just doesn't work- I've had the same problem with my hand-held drill many times! After calling my dad repeated times with the problem of my drill not working properly and him directing me to hold it up in front of me like a gun and push the button and see which way it turns (and it inevitably turning backwards), I've actually learned to check that myself before calling him! []

Sorry I don't have any suggestions on fixing the problem- just thought I'd offer some sympathy on having that problem- though mine's been easier to fix, and definitely more due to operator error! [][]


----------



## Nolan (Jun 1, 2006)

John,
As Fanger suggested it is wired incorrectly. Most all motors have a wireing diagram on the motor or inside the cover of the J box located on the motor housing. Basically if you reverse the wires (black and white) it will turn in the other direction. 
Nolan


----------



## JimGo (Jun 1, 2006)

Is there a belt inside the drill press?  That belt should, most likely, form a simple oval when installed.  If it is crossed, that will also cause reversal of the spindle.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 1, 2006)

No offense, but I am baffled that it took weeks of use before you noticed this. I would think that in the first second after turning it on one would notice the rotation is counter to the way drill bits are made. I believe your first approach at a solution would be to call tech support of the company that made the tool. If they can't help, then a forum like this. Wiring would be my guess. Is it still in warranty? If not, do you have an electric motor repair shop in your town?


----------



## JimGo (Jun 1, 2006)

Frank,
You'd be amazed at what people with new tools will overlook.  One of our members, who shall remain nameless, somehow managed to install his bandsaw blade with the cutting edge pointing up!  He told me shortly after he realized his mistake - he had been wondering why the wood kept getting burned every time he tried to cut it!


----------



## Fangar (Jun 1, 2006)

The cutting edge is supposed to point down.  The only way to get it wrong is to reverese the blade so the teeth are on the back...

Fangar


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, it is amazing the mistakes we can make sometimes.  Cigar pens don't turn out well if the bushings aren't in the right order. DAMHIKT!

I even heard on one forum about a guy who put a centerband on backwards and complained that the kit was poorly made. []


----------



## JimGo (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fangar_
> <br />The cutting edge is supposed to point down.  The only way to get it wrong is to reverese the blade so the teeth are on the back...
> 
> Fangar



Thanks for the correction, James.  I fixed my story!  I thought the same thing about the teeth, then I realized that he apparently must have turned the blade inside out.


----------



## jdmyers4 (Jun 1, 2006)

Well, I am a little sheepish that I didn't notice it earlier.  Probably because I had the speed up around 1500.  But then I changed the belts to reduce the speed to around 400, and that's when I noticed it was turning the wrong way.  :0)

I called Palmgren and the tech support person said unscrew the plate where the cord goes into the motor, then swap wires 5 and 6.  That will change the spindle direction from Counter-clockwise to clockwise.  

Then I'll be able to see how this thing really works!  I can hardly wait.

Thanks for the comments and suggestions.

John


----------



## Pipes (Jun 1, 2006)

You will be amzed at howq well it frills in the proper direction LOL !! we have all done some @#$%^& stuff I know forsure I have [:I]




http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## Russb (Jun 1, 2006)

Let us know what the final fix was, please.


----------



## jdmyers4 (Jun 2, 2006)

Ah!!!!  Boy, it works so nice now!  The difference between night and day.  

The procedure for correcting the wiring was simple.  Take the plate off the bottom of the motor.  There were six wires, all labeled 1 thru 6, plus the three wires from the power cord - one of which was the ground wire. 

wires 1,3,5 plus one from the power cord; wires 2,4, 6 plus one from the power cord.  The problem was it was wired 1,3,6 and 2,4,5.  So I just had to swap wire 5 with 6, and the spindle then rotated clockwise, the correct direction.

Now I can make some pens!  I'm really excited!  Thanks again for the comments and morale support!  It was a learning process.

John


----------



## CameronPotter (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



You know, it could have been both...  The blade was inside out, thus making the teeth face backwards.  The person knew that the teeth should be at the front, so he laterally turned the blade around (instead of turning it inside out again) which would end up with teeth at the front and facing upwards. [:0]


----------



## woodwish (Jun 2, 2006)

I have seen many people install bandsaw blades inside out over the years, it's easy to do and I think most people with bandsaws have probably made the same mistake at some point.  I have done it myself but have caught it pretty quick.

A friend in our AAW chapter told me his new tablesaw (his first one) was really scaring him, and did not cut very good.  I asked the obvious if the blade was on the right way and he agreed it was just like mine.  We were in my shop at the time, and he is very new to woodworking.  He explained that every time he pushed in a board it would grab it and try to throw out the back.  At first I thought maybe he was trying to go from the back to the front but he said it was the side with the switch and all that.  Suddenly realized what was wrong, and went to his house to confirm.  The motor was wired wrong from the factory and he had actually successfully cut several pen blanks by not only holding back on the board but also the blade would be backwards so it was just gnawing it's way through.  Talk about scary!  Why the blade had not come loose when it started it beyond me, but he did admit he had tightened several times.  I can not imagine how he had actually cut anything, with or without a blade guard.  We reversed the wires and life was much better.  Still can't imagine how he ever cut anything excpet maybe a finger.  []  Some off-brand he bought at one those traveling tool shows at the fairgrounds before you ask.


----------

